# montana regional gathering aug.21st info



## katbastard (Jul 25, 2011)

Pippie Hfm
*has directions to the montana holding camp for the regional gathering being held aug.21st and beyond..please call the washington light line at 509*217*6573** u must leave a message with a call back number,email,or any other contact info so we can get back to u..please do not post direction online per montana family*


----------



## Saidy (Jul 27, 2011)

That number didnt work for me. If you could pm me or call me with directions ASAP it would be greatly appreciated. My number is 3033495734. Loving you family!


----------



## Margarita (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll try to make this gathering. I'm going to be in that area at the time so there's no excuse not to go!


----------



## katbastard (Jul 27, 2011)

Saidy said:


> That number didnt work for me. If you could pm me or call me with directions ASAP it would be greatly appreciated. My number is 3033495734. Loving you family!


try it again, pippie is my little sister and that is her cell phone, she runs the washignton light line and the HFM kitchen, and i am not family and will not be doing anything else other then passing her info along untill her hippie ass can get a computer


----------



## frankie360 (Jul 28, 2011)

hell yeah montana is the shit. went to glacier national park


----------



## earthowl (Aug 31, 2011)

does she know anything about the regional gathering in nor cal, in teh shasta nat. forest?


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Any info on Regional at Mt Shasta would be very much appreciated !


----------

